# Rainbow lists



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Does anyone here run a rainbow list? I run a BA list that has only 1 of each unit choice...even troops. What are your experiences with rainbow lists?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

What is a Rainbow List? Could you explain, as I've never even heard of the term before?


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

No problem. A rainbow list is any army list that has no duplicate unit choices (except for troops).

My 2000 point army for example has:
HQ - Dante
E - 3 sanguinary priests with jump packs and power weapons
T - 5 sanguinary guard with Chapter Bannerr, 2 infernus pistols, and a powerr fist
T - 10 man assault squad with 2 melta guns, Sgt. has a power fist
T - 10 man assault squad with 2 melta guns, Sgt. has a power fist
T - 5 scouts with sniper rifles, camp cloaks, and a missile launcher
HS - 10 devastators with 4 missile launchers
HS - 1 stormraven with twin linked multi melta, twin linked lascannon, extra armor, and a searchlight
HS - 1 predator with twin linked lascannon, lascannon sponsons, extra armor, and a searchlight


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

i do - but in its current form it is untested! Renegade inquisition list...

on paper, it should work... (!)


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah right then 

My previous Chaos Space Marine list was like that

1850 Chaos Space Marines:

HQ - Abaddon the Despoiler = 275 points

Troops - 10 Chaos Space Marines w/ 2x Meltaguns, Rhino w/ Combi-Melta
TOTAL: 225 points

Troops - 8 Khorne Berzerkers, Skull Champion w/ Power Weapon, Meltabombs
TOTAL: 203 points

Troops - 8 Noise Marines w/ 7x Sonic Blasters, Blastmaster, Rhino w/ Havoc Launcher
TOTAL: 285 points

Fast Attack - 7 Chaos Bikers w/ 2x Meltaguns, Icon of Nurgle, Biker Champion w/ Power Fist
TOTAL: 341 points

Heavy Support - 2x Obliterators = 150 points

Heavy Support - Vindicator = 145 points

Heavy Support - Chaos Land Raider = 220 points


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

That's an interesting idea. Would work nicely with Chaos Daemons.

on another note: Bikers with Mark of Nurgle? That's tough.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

MidnightKid333 said:


> on another note: Bikers with Mark of Nurgle? That's tough.


Fun to use as well 

Used them for about 6 games I think, and the unit was never fully wiped out


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

I run a Tau list that way - and I'm /very/ happy, cause its diverse and prepared for a lot of things (can't say everything cause...its TAU)


----------

